# Western and Boss hand controller rebuild kits?



## p0nt00ns (Dec 7, 2008)

I was hoping that someone might know if it is possible to get parts to do a rebuild or the Western and Boss Cab Command hand controllers. At $250 and $300 these are very expensive to have as spares and when they do go bad to just diguard them. I would like to do it myself but am also ok with sending them out for rebuild. I am just hoping there is an alternative to just throwing these away when they go bad. So if anybody could point me in the right direction on this it would be greatly appriciated.

Thanks, Bob


----------



## thecabinexpert (Dec 6, 2008)

If you have broken ones i'll buy them. [email protected]


----------



## p0nt00ns (Dec 7, 2008)

You will buy them becuase you have the ability to repair them? Can pay you to repair them and return them to me. As I would like to have a back up controller of each in case one dies during a snow event. Where do you get the parts to repair these controllers? I have no problem paying for the repairs, I was just hoping that this website was to help fellow plowers in our battle fo the elements and to provide great customer service.

Thanks


----------



## Dstosh (Dec 30, 2003)

Are we talking hand held or joystick controls? I believe you can buy just the circut boards for about 130 or so. Check angelos' supplies.


----------



## thecabinexpert (Dec 6, 2008)

I dont have the availability for parts yet but i'm working on it. What i would like to do is offer an exchange program send your broken controller and i'll send you a rebuilt one. Quick turn around and guaranteed to work. I was sitting in your boat and all i get from my boss dealers is its cheaper to buy a new controller. I bet they would change their tune if they were the one forking out 300 for a broken on off switch that probably costs 3.00. as in my case. So sorry right now i can't help you fix it, but if your interesten in selling it to recoup alittle money i'll buy it.


----------



## timberseal (Jul 24, 2008)

I have 3 of them that I picked up.... 2 light up and click the solenoid and 1 does nothing. What do you want to pay for them? Let me know and I may ship them to you. I'm checking into rebuilding them also.


----------

